# Oil change on Grizzly G9249



## rock_breaker (Jan 10, 2011)

Finally got the oil in the spindle bearings changed today since it was warmer than the past week or so, up to 30 degrees F. 

There was a comment in a post I read somewhere advising people to change oil in the gear boxes on Asian imports that I strongly support after today. 

 Even though I am the second owner of my Grizzly G9249 lathe I found black material in each bearing reservoir. The reservoirs are not very big and the "fill" tube discharges in the rear f the sight glass chamber ( which is also the drain port) so flushing by adding oil doesn't flush the bearing area. I used a long spout oil can to get flushing oil into the bearing chamber. Then I used a long 1/4" drill bit rotating it by hand in the drain channel to "pump" the flushing oil out and also drag out some particles of sand etc.

I also found sand particles in the rear of the quick change gear box. No doubt the previous owner/s did not do a thorough inspection and clean-up, and as stated in the blog I read the manufactures didn't do a good job of cleaning the casting sand.

I have turned 2 simple pins for an egine hoist and like the machine, with different types of controls it is taking some time to get used to.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response and I will probably redo the gears when warmer weather arrives. I put some "moly" grease on what I could see or fiind.

I notice on your website that you are retired Coast Guard. Thanks for your service. Over a half a century ago I was stationed at Adak, Alaska, (U. S. Navy, Seabees) and part of my duties was hauling diesel fuel to the Loran Station on the Berring Sea side. Best chow on the island. 

Have a good year!

Ray


----------

